# Tivo for sale - no, not mine!



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

You may remember some time ago that my brother bought a Tivo. Well, although he had every intention of using it, he's decided to sell it as he hasn't even had the time to set it up properly!! Poor lad hasn't even got the time to sell it 

So, one UK Series 1 Tivo with 200gb Hard Drive and Genuine Cachecard and 512mb RAM. No LT sub, though.

Yes, it has been tested and works perfectly well. Also comes with all relevant bits, as far as I can remember 

Thought I'd offer it on here first before putting it on Ebay as I think I can be confident that members on here will know the items true worth 

Of course, offers via PM or email only.

Thanks.


----------



## thechachman (Nov 28, 2004)

perhaps interested in swapping a turbonet + £ for the cachecard ?


----------



## suniil (Mar 23, 2006)

i would be interested in cache card if you are willing to split

thanks


----------

